# Dumped pigs



## millikins (23 February 2017)

After advice please. A friend of a friend has come home from work to find 3 friendly black pigs dumped on the plot they keep 3 goats. This person has a holding number for the goats but not pigs. They have no tags or identification. RSPCA and Police not interested as secure. They wondered if I might take them as have been thinking of getting a pair of Kune kunes but I have no Defra number, ark or secure area yet. Would guess they are KK as small and apparently not pot bellied pigs. Any ideas? Can they even be taken to slaughter house or rehomed if no i.d? They are in Surrey if anyone can accommodate 3 pigs! Perhaps their house blew down in storm Doris


----------



## Cecile (23 February 2017)

Only experience I have is when lambs were found wandering around a housing estate, the locals contacted me for help
I phoned the Countrywatch police to see if anyone reported lambs stolen/lost, no luck there and basically I knew once I put them on my place no-one would help as they were then my responsibility and my place would be on lock down
They thankfully did have tags, I phoned every farmer I knew in the area to see if anyone was missing any
I then contacted Defra and Trading Standards and I must say TS were totally brilliant in this instance they wouldn't even hand my mobile number out without my permission

Mine was a happy ending 

Kune Kune's are delightful, the Kune Kune society have a discussion board which you could put an SOS message on to find out the best way forward, although with no pedigree, no tags and no past knowledge about them you would just be asking for info on how to proceed 
https://www.britishkunekunesociety.org.uk/


----------



## millikins (23 February 2017)

Thank you. I have now seen a picture of them and don't think they are Kune Kune. Closest resemblance is Guinea hogs, they have smallish pointy ears and long snouts.


----------



## alainax (23 February 2017)

Have the definitely been dumped and not espaced then someone popped them in the pen? I've seen lots of escaped pigs over the years! 

Maybe pop a post up on the local fb group asking if anyone had lost them.


----------



## Clodagh (23 February 2017)

We had a stray pig turn up here during foot and mouth. RSPCA no help, DEFRA just asked if it had it's paperwork with it! Snort!
It got ludicrous as we couldn't move it, kill it or eat it without its passport, but nor could we keep it and were in fact in the wrong it even being here as we had no holding number.
We were lucky and found the owner but good luck with finding a solution.


----------



## Lizziehorselover (8 March 2017)

Have you tried the PACT Animal Sanctuary (If there is one near you)? They take in dumped animals of all shapes and sizes.


----------

